# Adding Homelink Rear View Mirror Question?



## Necrosaro420 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a 2013 Altima SV. It has the standard rear view mirror. I would like to add the one with homelink and auto-dim features. I noticed the headliner has a notch in it for wires to go through. My question is, is all I need to buy is the mirror itself, or is there some sort of internal unit that it connects to, other than just a power source? Thanks!


----------



## Necrosaro420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweet thanks.


----------

